# Dust containment system



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Buy some long 2x4's...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

griz said:


> Buy some long 2x4's...


That and lots of plastic

And I'm not joking.

The only advantage of the 'Zipwall' is it doesn't put holes in your floor or ceiling.

If you don't want to use 2x4's, then lots of tape 'might' work. But from personal experience....it will fall down the first day.

So, use the 2x4's and nail them. Then staple the plastic to it. You want to make a 'hallway' as the exit with a junk piece of carpet in it to catch the stuff on your feet.

A good shop vac will be needed.....

And accept the fact, it's just going to be dirty. The key is to keep the 'dirty' to a min.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Empty the room, plastic the doorways, then clean up the mess when done.


----------



## kevk (Jan 2, 2016)

ToolSeeker said:


> Empty the room, plastic the doorways, then clean up the mess when done.


Not practical, the space is in an old industrial building that was converted to a loft. Its one large open space.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... 2x4s, a roll of poly, 'n a staple gun is what I'd be doin',....

This time of year,...
It's also how We partition off areas small enough to heat, in an unheated warehouse,....


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Depends on the size of the space and how long it is going to be like that. Just blew a doorway through an exterior wall into a newly constructed addition going from a bedroom with shag carpeting. Couple of lowes plastic drop cloths, some one by three firring, I made a six deep by eight wide, roll the poly a couple of times around the firring, drywall screw into the ceiling. Work your way around, overlap openings, done and done. After the project, a dozen or so screw holes in the ceiling, no mess anywhere except withIN the area blocked off. Two bye fours are heavy and unnecessary. Ron


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't know if they will reach 14' but I use these from harbor freight, http://www.harborfreight.com/2-in-1-support-cargo-bar-66172.html. If they aren't long enough you can use a 4x4 or two 2x4s nailed together to make an extension. They work great and are cheap.


----------

